# sprecati



## Schenker

Hola.
No sé qué significa sprecati. Esta es la frase: "Si erano sprecati tanti nomi..."


----------



## sabrinita85

Quiere decir *desperdiciar, malgastar.*


----------



## claudine2006

Schenker said:


> Hola.
> No sé qué significa sprecati. Esta es la frase: "Si erano sprecati tanti nomi..."


Puoi sostituirlo con "si erano fatti inutilmente", forse così è più facile capirne il significato.


----------



## Schenker

La frase quedaría "Se habían desperdiciado/malgastado tantos nombres..." ¿correcto?


----------



## claudine2006

Schenker said:


> La frase quedaría "Se habían desperdiciado/malgastado tantos nombres..." ¿correcto?


----------



## sabrinita85

Schenker said:


> La frase quedaría "Se habían desperdiciado/malgastado tantos nombres..." ¿correcto?


Creo que:
Se habían desperdiciado/malgastado muchos nombres...


----------



## claudine2006

Schenker said:


> La frase quedaría "Se habían desperdiciado/malgastado tantos nombres..." ¿correcto?


 


sabrinita85 said:


> Creo que:
> Se habían desperdiciado/malgastado muchos nombres...


Depende de cómo sigue la frase.... En principio "tantos" me parece bien.


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Depende de cómo sigue la frase.... En principio "tantos" me parece bien.


Es cierto.
Si hay un término de comparación, tiene que utilizar _tantos_, si no _muchos_.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Es cierto.
> Si hay un término de comparación, tiene que utilizar _tantos_, si no _muchos_.


No sé, es que me dejé influir por los puntos suspensivos y creí que la frase siguiera....Vamos a esperar la confirmación desde Chile.


----------



## Schenker

La frase un poco más completa es así: "Si erano sprecati tanti nomi, di persona (da Didier Deschamps a Marcello Lippi, passando per Carlo Ancelotti e Fabio Capello)......."


----------



## sabrinita85

Schenker said:


> La frase un poco más completa es así: "Si erano sprecati tanti nomi di persona (da Didier Deschamps a Marcello Lippi, passando per Carlo Ancelotti e Fabio Capello)......."


Entonces _muchos _está bien.


----------



## claudine2006

Schenker said:


> La frase un poco más completa es así: "Si erano sprecati tanti nomi, di persona (da Didier Deschamps a Marcello Lippi, passando per Carlo Ancelotti e Fabio Capello)......."


Sì, ma poi? C'è un che o no?


----------



## Schenker

Gracias por las respuestas sobre sprecati. 
Tengo una duda sobre el uso de "erano", pero para que no me borren voy a ponerlo en otro THREAD. 
Nos vemos.


----------



## claudine2006

Schenker said:


> Gracias por las respuestas sobre sprecati.
> Tengo una duda sobre el uso de "erano", pero para que no me borren voy a ponerlo en otro THREAD.
> Nos vemos.


Di niente. 
Me parece muy buena idea.


----------



## sabrinita85

Schenker said:


> Gracias por las respuestas sobre sprecati.
> Tengo una duda sobre el uso de "erano", pero para que no me borren voy a ponerlo en otro THREAD.
> Nos vemos.


 di nulla!


----------

